# amazing rider and horse



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jBjg717TJc[/ame]


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

That's very impressive!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

that was awesome. And it doesn't look like her riding bareback is hurting the horse at all.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm usually not a jumping fan but--- WOW! That is impressive, one can hardly argue.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

That's a good sized fence and the horse's form and the rider's equitation are flawless.

Nope, no pain in the horse at all it's clear that it enjoys it's job. 

Why aren't you a jumping fan, CraterCove?


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think you want an answer to that except to start a 'heated type discussion'.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CraterCove said:


> I don't think you want an answer to that except to start a 'heated type discussion'.


Isn't that why you drop the little "lets get a heated discussion started" zingers?


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

It's pretty amazing. I once ran barrels bareback just to prove to the girls that you don't NEED a fancy saddle to do it. Pretty sure if I tried that kind of jump I'd fall on my pointy head. She's a impressive rider!!


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Isn't that why you drop the little "lets get a heated discussion started" zingers?


Nope, I think that might be what we call projection. I stated that despite my usual misgivings about such sports I can't deny how beautifully she sits that horse and how wonderfully that horse is trained. It was nothing but complimentary.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I've jumped smaller jumps bareback (like 2'6") but nothing like that height or spread. 
I was unaware there was any "heated discussion" ever about jumping.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I've jumped smaller jumps bareback (like 2'6") but nothing like that height or spread.
> I was unaware there was any "heated discussion" ever about jumping.


I started out jumping bareback and was scared to death using a saddle at first.  I doubt I jumped anything that substantial cuz I didn't have a horse with that much talent.  When I finally got a saddle to jump in I started lessons and the instructor was a sadist- she'd blindfold us, no reins, no stirrups, etc... I could count strides in my sleep and could feel the horse coming to the fence rather than just see it. It's a wonder none of us were killed.

There are so many people that just parrot what they've read on another board or somewhere else... 

Wolfy- we always rode bareback too. There's nothing like bareback riding to tighten up your seat. I'd seriously hurt myself if I tried it now.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> I started out jumping bareback and was scared to death using a saddle at first.  I doubt I jumped anything that substantial cuz I didn't have a horse with that much talent.  When I finally got a saddle to jump in I started lessons and the instructor was a sadist- she'd blindfold us, no reins, no stirrups, etc... I could count strides in my sleep and could feel the horse coming to the fence rather than just see it. It's a wonder none of us were killed.


I did that too (when I was younger)! And Caroline. Luckily for me, my horse was a packer. I miss him every day.  Caroline had her evil little mustang mare, so she was a better woman than me. 
The worst was holding our hands over our eyes. So hard to keep them there.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CraterCove, I know you've stated that you're also negative about racing as well. Do you use your horses for a specific purpose or are they just pleasure horses and does your distaste apply to all working horses as well or just the sport industry?

I'm of the opinion that a happy horse is one that has a purpose in life and I don't think you can convince me that this horse in particular, is quite happy and seems well adjusted.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

There probably are horses that are happiest just walking around a pasture eating grass. Just like there's people who would love to sit on a couch all day and people who aren't happy unless they're hiking mountains. 

Most of my horses preferred some riding and work. They seemed a lot more alert and ready to "go" than others that mostly stood around a pasture and went for short walks with the owner on their back occasionally. Nothing wrong with a horse as a yard ornament though.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Never said anything negative about that horse. Not getting into this discussion here as I have already discovered it is not the place for such things. My horses have purpose but I don't support anything that combines horses, money and speed. I often don't see it end well for the horses. Work is different from sport. That is my opinion, my view, my choice and I don't attempt to belittle people for making different choices but I will from now on refrain from expressing my opinions.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

CraterCove said:


> Never said anything negative about that horse. Not getting into this discussion here as I have already discovered it is not the place for such things. My horses have purpose but I don't support anything that combines horses, money and speed. I often don't see it end well for the horses. Work is different from sport. That is my opinion, my view, my choice and I don't attempt to belittle people for making different choices but I will from now on refrain from expressing my opinions.



You'd probably be fine with hunters then. No speed involved.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Wolfy-hound, there is nothing wrong at all with an equine pasture ornament, if that's what the owner prefers but my question more relates to substantial negative comments about various facets of the equine industry and my desire to understand if the comments stem from a belief that no horse should be used for work or if there is a misconception regarding the sport/recreation industry.

I grew up with working horses and recreational horses (rodeo primarily) and find that high level sport horses achieve that status because they no different than an Olympic athlete, it's truly what they love to do.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> Wolfy-hound, there is nothing wrong at all with an equine pasture ornament, if that's what the owner prefers but my question more relates to substantial negative comments about various facets of the equine industry and my desire to understand if the comments stem from a belief that no horse should be used for work or if there is a misconception regarding the sport/recreation industry.
> 
> I grew up with working horses and recreational horses (rodeo primarily) and find that high level sport horses achieve that status because they no different than an Olympic athlete, it's truly what they love to do.


Yup. My old gelding was no star athlete, but left to his own devices (we used to turn him out in a field with jumps), he jumped on his own. 
Interestingly, my old dalmation would go out and jump on his own too. He was always a conversation piece at horse shows.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CraterCove said:


> Never said anything negative about that horse. Not getting into this discussion here as I have already discovered it is not the place for such things. My horses have purpose but I don't support anything that combines horses, money and speed. I often don't see it end well for the horses. Work is different from sport. That is my opinion, my view, my choice and I don't attempt to belittle people for making different choices but I will from now on refrain from expressing my opinions.


Gotcha, no person should profit by way of winnings from a horse doing what they do naturally. There is nothing wrong with having opinions, as long as one remembers that other member's opinions are just as valid.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I would wonder how horses used for work are better off than horses used for sport (as a general rule)? 

My youngest daughter is just back from Ireland and was on a pony cart jaunt thru the Gap of Dunloe. She as upset and appalled that the ponies were in dirty tack with sores from rubbing, and being driven by people with no apparent driving knowledge....slapping reins and using a whip and then jerking back on their mouths. (I'm afraid she didn't endear herself to her cart driver).

Most sport horses I see are pampered and under excellent care.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I would wonder how horses used for work are better off than horses used for sport (as a general rule)?
> 
> My youngest daughter is just back from Ireland and was on a pony cart jaunt thru the Gap of Dunloe. She as upset and appalled that the ponies were in dirty tack with sores from rubbing, and being driven by people with no apparent driving knowledge....slapping reins and using a whip and then jerking back on their mouths. (I'm afraid she didn't endear herself to her cart driver).
> 
> Most sport horses I see are pampered and under excellent care.


Most sport horses involve a solid investment and I've found that people are inclined to look after that investment far better than the average pleasure horse. 

There was a time when we had both ranch horses and sport horses (steer wrestling teams and rope horses) and while they both received outstanding care, the ranch horses were worked in less than ideal conditions because of the our weather conditions and their hours worked were much longer than the arena horses and while it is only a personal observation, I found that good ranch horses and good performance horses seemed to have intense personalities.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I've always found that a willing horse is a winning horse an vice versa. You can't force a horse to do it's best. They have to want to. Most seem to enjoy their "work" and as far as "no profit from animals", I never have agreed with that and feel it is a bit foolish to think so.

If a person couldn't make money from breeding cows... no very many could/would do it. Same for every other critter. Someone doesn't pick out the very best qualities in the most compatible lines, raise the animals, breed the animals, pay vet bills on the animals, raise the offspring while paying the bills... without SOME sort of ability to make a living. Unless you believe only independently wealthy folks should be allowed to own/breed/work animals, it's a bit ridiculous.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Wolfy-hound said:


> as far as "no profit from animals", I never have agreed with that and feel it is a bit foolish to think so.


Alberta ranchers have a name for that...........zookeeping.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Actually a zoo should turn a profit. That's why zoos always spend money on exhibits of popular animals and less on animals that may actually need captive breeding programs. You have to bring in people to get money to run the whole zoo so you can fund some of the less popular species.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I actually almost sorta see CraterCove's point.

I have issue with ANY horse work- be it sport or work- that starts a horse before both body and mind are sound and continues to stress both body and mind until the animal is throughly broken down. 

The most vile 'sport', IMO?

Racing. Particularly throughbred racing. Big Lick is a close second.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Forgot to comment on the horse/rider combo....
It's beautiful what some horses and riders can do without the trappings we become used to, isn't it?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Fun. The two are one with wings.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I actually almost sorta see CraterCove's point.
> 
> I have issue with ANY horse work- be it sport or work- that starts a horse before both body and mind are sound and continues to stress both body and mind until the animal is throughly broken down.
> 
> ...


CraterCove never made a point about jumping. She just threw in a comment and went away. Still wondering what her issue with it is...


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's be clear here. The comment I threw in was complimentary and some people have obviously taken offense. I understand, the only valid opinion is one that agrees with the main group. You don't actually care at all about what issues I or anyone else might have with exploitation you want another throat to jump down. That is my impression overall and if that's what I get for saying someone in a video posted by another member is extremely impressive then I'm not interested in having a 'discussion'. Ya'll have made yourselves clear that no one like me is actually welcome in this section of the site and maybe one day I'll get that and quit looking here.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CraterCove said:


> Let's be clear here. The comment I threw in was complimentary and some people have obviously taken offense. I understand, the only valid opinion is one that agrees with the main group. You don't actually care at all about what issues I or anyone else might have with exploitation you want another throat to jump down. That is my impression overall and if that's what I get for saying someone in a video posted by another member is extremely impressive then I'm not interested in having a 'discussion'. Ya'll have made yourselves clear that no one like me is actually welcome in this section of the site and maybe one day I'll get that and quit looking here.


Just a wee bit dramatic? Opinions are wonderful, thinking yours is the end all be all, not so much. Throwing out little zingers and then getting pithy when called on it isn't attractive either.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

CraterCove said:


> Let's be clear here. The comment I threw in was complimentary and some people have obviously taken offense. I understand, the only valid opinion is one that agrees with the main group. You don't actually care at all about what issues I or anyone else might have with exploitation you want another throat to jump down. That is my impression overall and if that's what I get for saying someone in a video posted by another member is extremely impressive then I'm not interested in having a 'discussion'. Ya'll have made yourselves clear that no one like me is actually welcome in this section of the site and maybe one day I'll get that and quit looking here.


You didn't really offer an "opinion" about jumping other than you weren't a fan, and I have no idea about the rest of the "group" but we all disagree and agree with lots of things here. Per the bareback pad thread, you seem to have no problems with that.
As for people like you, I have no idea what kind of person you are. You haven't really said much about your horses or what you do with them.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Just a wee bit dramatic? Opinions are wonderful, thinking yours is the end all be all, not so much. Throwing out little zingers and then getting pithy when called on it isn't attractive either.



Saw no zinger though I was accused of it. Being accused of something that if it was at all, it was unintentional just doesn't put me in the sharing mood. Does it for you? Really? 

I guess I just see a couple of the people here as regularly antagonistic (not necessarily to me just in what I have read in general) and I am uninterested in engaging with those specific people.

All I wanted to do, which has been completely stomped upon was say how awesome this girl and here horse were, even though jumping is not my favorite use of a horse, not with a rider at least. But it's been turned into 'okay so no one can make money off an animal no matter what' and generally been made light of. Seriously, give a look at the comments and then ask yourself again why I would want to trust them with my opinion on the subject. Words have been put in my mouth and intent read and well this is why I just don't see the point.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

If your only point was to compliment the rider and horse, there would be no reason to even go into all the rest. You chose to wave the stick around then start acting bewildered that people react to it.

If you don't like jumping horses, that's fine. You can say so and say why, but that means other people can explain why they think that your opinion is wrong. But to duck the whole issue and try to make out like no one wants you to post, or wants any differing opinions posted at all is ridiculous.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Whatever. The more you guys behave like this the less and less likely one is to actually acquiesce and go into detail. :bdh: <--- What's happening here.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I don't even understand why you need to call even the most innocent question an attack just to feel justified. 

At some point you have to look at if it's you and how you read the responses. Sometimes people just want to discuss stuff, but instead you assume instantly that the person just wants to attack you.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe that's so.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you don't want to be treated like a troll, don't act like one.
There are some very experienced horse people on this site. They are more than willing to help others, but they can also tell when someone's opinion of their knowledge is a lot bigger than than their knowledge.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. I'm a troll. That is usually what bullies end up doing, isn't it? Name calling. Well not to worry, I am scum next to you all and wouldn't know the topside of a horse from the underside. I'll just toddle back over to the other subforums on this site that are filled to the brim with nice, informative homesteaders and leave you all to yourselves.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

CraterCove said:


> Wow. I'm a troll. That is usually what bullies end up doing, isn't it? Name calling. Well not to worry, I am scum next to you all and wouldn't know the topside of a horse from the underside. I'll just toddle back over to the other subforums on this site that are filled to the brim with nice, informative homesteaders and leave you all to yourselves.


Nobody is bullying and I believe it was me that asked you about your opinions, mainly because I like knowing how others in the industry see things or why they think the way they do. If I wasn't prepared to hear an opinion and possibly respond, I wouldn't have asked the question because that's how I operate. Interestingly enough, a person makes a poor argument for their viewpoint if they start name calling and threatening to take their marbles to a different sandbox. 

If you have an opinion, put it out there and we'll discuss it accordingly. You don't see anybody jumping down RamblinRoseRanc's through for her opinion. Our discussions cover a wide range and in my opinion, discussion is always good, but pitching a fit and calling down members (pretty pony set, if I'm not mistaken) is not a debate, discussion or opportunity to educate.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, when I behaved poorly and used a derogatory term I explained what it meant regardless of the fact that I knew I was going to take flack for it, as I should. I recall even letting you know in the pm that I felt I warranted reprimand. And now the mod throws a pulled and apologized for post in my face. 

I tried multiple times to say, "You know what? I just don't think it's a good idea for me to discuss this." And that warrants hounding? I'm sorry if I really don't understand why Chewie's post about something you certainly don't see everyday had to become about one person's post about something being cool enough to drive past any of the usual misgivings. 

Forgive me for not understanding.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Great googly moogly, the drama is incredible. Should I put butter on my popcorn? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I want some of the popcorn.

I think longer sticks are needed personally. 

Saying "Don't act like a troll" is different from saying "You're a troll". The way you phrase things often sounds a lot like you're fishing for people to react so you can cry about being attacked.

Again. Look at how you post, with the veiled hints and side comments, then how you react to every post as if someone smacked you with a mod-hammer for saying "hi". Reread posts in a better tone and see if it's you with a chip, if the poster is really being mean or if the poster just wants popcorn.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I do apologize if I offended but I'm afraid when you insult a group of people, they aren't overly inclined to just jump on the welcome wagon.

If you don't want to share a thought or opinion, why bother bringing it up? If I feel strongly about something, I really don't care if some agrees on not and I feel if I share my thought, someone may stop and think about something they may have always taken for granted. I consider myself a fairly evolved human and capable of hearing another person's viewpoint and consider how that information may or may not be used in my situation.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Let me draw a parallel, it's a little different but hear me out: You make a chicken dish and someone tries it and says, "Boy, usually I really dislike chicken but this, this is good." Do you then want them to expound upon the reasons they don't like chicken especially when asked they go, "Eh not really up for that discussion." Or do you just let it lay at, "Well, this is a dish to be proud of since even people who don't like chicken, like it."

I know a bit different but parallel.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Definitely butter, extra butter! 

Yes, Wolfy-hound I share.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Definitely butter, extra butter!
> 
> Yes, Wolfy-hound I share.


Hate to break it you gals, but it's all going to be previews with no main event... then again, sometimes the previews end up being the best part of the film.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Hmmm. Crack open a bottle of wine as well? What goes with popcorn (extra butter!) red or white? I think white...


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Hmmm. Crack open a bottle of wine as well? What goes with popcorn (extra butter!) red or white? I think white...


Wouldn't rum go better with hot buttered popcorn? I mean, just my preference. Hot... buttery... salty... yeah I'd go with something sweet.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My opinion (and my taste) dictates white wine with my extra butter! popcorn. Yum.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Perhaps a nice Riesling would do. I'll have to try it next time we have a movie night. The husband makes popcorn in a pan on the stove top with coconut oil... this is like gourmet to someone like me raised on the microwave bag stuff. And then they have all these lovely shakers of flavors now like white cheddar. Good lord... here I am on a carb purge talking about alcohol and popcorn. ~sigh~


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Diet Dr. Pepper is the only thing remotely appropriate with popcorn. Irish Pixie is just looking for a reason to get her drink on.ound:


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Diet Dr. Pepper is the only thing remotely appropriate with popcorn. Irish Pixie is just looking for a reason to get her drink on.ound:


Isn't it Monday? Isn't that enough reason to get one's drink on?

~waits and thinks a moment~ /Is/ it Monday?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Diet Dr. Pepper is the only thing remotely appropriate with popcorn. Irish Pixie is just looking for a reason to get her drink on.ound:


Troll. I can have white wine with my popcorn (extra butter!) if I want. Pish, getting my drink on... I already uncorked a nice white wine so the point is moot.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Troll. I can have white wine with my popcorn (extra butter!) if I want. Pish, getting my drink on... I already uncorked a nice white wine so the point is moot.


It's definitely most amusing when the 'extra butter' is contained within the parenthesis with the exclamation point... the only thing that would make it better would be to also include the Spanish upside down exclaimation point too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

CraterCove said:


> It's definitely most amusing when the 'extra butter' is contained within the parenthesis with the exclamation point... the only thing that would make it better would be to also include the Spanish upside down exclaimation point too.


Sorry, I don't speak Spanish.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Me neither, I just go by this theory that when butter, cheese or bacon is involved as many exclamation points as one can reasonably get in are necessary.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Troll. I can have white wine with my popcorn (extra butter!) if I want. Pish, getting my drink on... I already uncorked a nice white wine so the point is moot.



Pixie's getting her drink on, Pixie's getting her drink on!:buds:


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I prefer my popcorn air popped with lots of butter and a good sprinkle of Jalepeno salt! I need a lot of water with it though.  

On the other hand... I am considering skipping the popcorn and getting my drink on with Irish Pixie! hmmmmm but what to have? I don't drink often enough to have a favorite. I'm a little short on mixers too... but hey! I have V-8, wouldn't that work with Vodka? Course I prefer a sweet nightcap - any good ideas?


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Seagrams makes these wine cooler like things only they're flavored ale so not as sweet as a wine cooler. Black Cherry Fizz is my favorite. Stick a bottle in the freezer for a hour or so and then pour into a frozen mug and its like a cherry slush. Pretty tasty.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> CraterCove never made a point about jumping. She just threw in a comment and went away. Still wondering what her issue with it is...


I mean the comment about horses and money not usually ending well for the horse.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Jalepeno salt?!?! They make that? Must. Have.

Only way I'm havin' wine with my whirly pop popped popcorn (good lord, that's a lotta pops!) is if it's full of floating fruit and a splash of fruit juice....Sangria!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Sangria was the red wine I was considering.  My oldest daughter is forever telling me it's so sweet it makes her teeth ache but I like it. :happy2:


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Butter, cheese and bacon on popcorn with a real Dr Pepper. (no alcohol here)

I really don't like coconut oil. I also don't care for olive oil. Just don't like the flavors. My aunt's body polish products are made with coconut oil... they make you very soft and smooth.

So soft and smooth that opening your front doorknob becomes impossible, especially when you're in a real hurry because you have to pee. 

Just you know... so folks know.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Wolfy-hound said:


> Butter, cheese and bacon on popcorn with a real Dr Pepper. (no alcohol here)
> 
> I really don't like coconut oil. I also don't care for olive oil. Just don't like the flavors. My aunt's body polish products are made with coconut oil... they make you very soft and smooth.
> 
> ...



Duly noted... lol!

Also, you're a better person than me. I'm LDS but I still drink alcohol. Guess I'm not getting sealed in the temple anytime soon


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, I am shopping tomorrow, that sounds good!  Sorry, I missed a few posts! lol Black Cherry Fizz sounds awesome. 

Jalepeno salt is made by a local guy, the ingredients are: Dried Jalepeno, garlic, salt. They are ground quite fine, I don't know the ratios, but its pretty spicey and very Jalepeno. Love it!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmm...I may have to make some jalepeno salt. Time to fire up the dehydrator and the food processor......Bet Trader Joe's smoked salt would be good in that.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Good grief, folks, give it a rest! I'm not sure that getting on someone's case for not stating an opinion because they're worried about people getting on their case is the best way to go about it...

This has clearly strayed WAY far from where it started, but since I came in a little late, let me say WOW is that a cool video and a very talented horse and rider! 

I think in any competative equine sport you will find folks that really care about their horses, and folks that just want to win at any cost. I have seen plenty of barrel racers, jumpers, hunters, dressage riders, race horse trainers, saddleseat riders, etc that absolutely ruin horses, run them into the ground, then throw them away and get a new one. I have seen way too many people bute their horse or worse before a show because they know he/she isn't sound. It makes me sick but people do it all the time. I'm not sure if it happens in any one sport more than any other. But all of these sports certainly also have lots of very dedicated and talented folks who put a lot of work into training and building relationships, and create horses and riders that love what they do, and do it well. Just my 2 cents.

Did anyone save me any popcorn?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

TroutRiver said:


> Good grief, folks, give it a rest! I'm not sure that getting on someone's case for not stating an opinion because they're worried about people getting on their case is the best way to go about it...
> 
> This has clearly strayed WAY far from where it started, but since I came in a little late, let me say WOW is that a cool video and a very talented horse and rider!
> 
> ...


Maybe you didn't notice but everyone _did _give it a rest. Did you weigh in to scold us and reopen debate?


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I got to this discussion waaaay late ... and my vote is for chocolate ... 

However, the video of the horse and rider is amazing ... poetry in motion, you'd almost think there was a mind-meld going there!

I used to ride bareback like that ... even jumped bareback ... but the only time I ever rode without a bridle was coming from the pasture to the corral ... I'd walk out to the pasture, jump on the horse I wanted and we'd head for the corral. Not much 'guidance' there ... but it was fun.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm still trying to find out who made the rule that threads can't drift............but then again, I'm easy to confuse.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Chewie, I loved watching that horse and rider! Thank you for posting it!


----------

